# Where's the ECM module located?



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post 

Can you tell me where the ECM module (to read the error codes) is located in Nissan Altima 94? I have the service manual, but they don't tell me where that white box is, only show it and say to turn the screw on it. I looked under the wheel, but couldn't find it.

Thank you ALOT for your answer,
Alex


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

A_L_E_X1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post
> 
> ...


To the right of the gas pedal and behind that plastic access cover.


----------



## A_L_E_X1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks ALOT, jserrano!

That means that I'll have to remove that plastic cover.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Front of the center console underneath the HVAC Unit:


----------

